

Japan’s Space Agency Says Rocket Information Was Stolen by Computer Virus - rpm4321
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/12/01/world/asia/japans-space-agency-says-rocket-information-was-stolen-by-computer-virus.html

======
mtgx
Let me guess. They were using Windows XP.

